# tank mates?



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

Would a peacock eel be a good tank mate for a betta...i'm just brain storming here...for sure some emerald cories and probly a pleco....i'm trying to make a community tank


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What size tank? any live plants and type of filtration


----------



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

55gal theres only a sword at this point but soon theres going to be a bunch more plants...i have a bubble stone and two 30-60 gallon filters i wasn't to sure what ya ment so i did the best i could forgive me if i'm wrong.


----------



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

Anybody know if the peacock eel will work?along with any others they can think of?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Peacock eel get pretty big 1 foot but are peaceful and shy-like sand and lots of hiding places, don't get a common pleco-find a bushy nose type that stays small and make sure you have wood for it to rasp on for its digestion, 8-10 cory cats-you have a lot on the bottom.......


----------



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok so the eel will work with a betta though? because since their a carnivore and how big they get i was kinda afraid that it would eat my betta....theres a kinda of pleco that i saw at a pet store i think it was called a clown pleco would that be fine? Also is there one cory thats better than others? Because i personally like the emeralds..Thank your for all your help i really appreciate it..


----------



## CatherineMPLS (Oct 12, 2010)

I was at my LFS yesterday and they had a large school of glass catfish with a betta also in the tank. Looked super awesome. 

http://teowayyong.net/Media/fishcatalog/Catfish/Glass_Catfish.jpg


----------



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

Glass catfish would be nice and really cool but from what i've read about them is that their really sensitive when it comes to meds....anyone know if its true?and i guess thats probly like any other tropical fish though right? or more so?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Glass catfish are also sensitive to water conditions and pH. They also catch ich very easily.


----------



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

ooo ich lets not talk about ich at the moment i have a very bad outbreak right now..anyway...does anybody know about the hoplo catfish i've read they get kinda bigger but are in a since like corys? would they be fine with my betta once hes better and my ichs gone?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Perhaps. From what I read they are peaceful but can grow up to 7".


----------



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

thats what i was reading to witch that shouldnt be to bad for a 55gal...i'm just worried like any other big catfish once its bigger it will eat anything that will fit into its mouth


----------



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

Also i asked about it way up top but will a peacock eel eat my betta?


----------

